# Help! tiny bone fragment stuck between tooth



## Amy18 (May 17, 2011)

She just finished her dinner which included a piece of duck back and right after she kept moving her tongue along her back teeth. When i looked in her mouth i saw a really tiny bone fragment stuck between her 2 molars. I'm trying to use my fingernail to take it out but it's not working :frown:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Amy18 said:


> She just finished her dinner which included a piece of duck back and right after she kept moving her tongue along her back teeth. When i looked in her mouth i saw a really tiny bone fragment stuck between her 2 molars. I'm trying to use my fingernail to take it out but it's not working :frown:


If you can hold her still, I'd use a paper clip or a tooth pick to wedge it out.

Good luck!


----------



## Amy18 (May 17, 2011)

I got it out !. I was looking for something paper clip like to use but decided to use my nails again thank god i keep them long :biggrin:. She was squirming a lot but one good flick and it finally came out. In all my months of feeding raw this has never happened, do you think they make doggy floss?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sure people floss would work just fine :smile:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We keep tooth scrapers for weird stuff and the occassional yuck spot on a tooth


----------

